# Hot weather ...



## justlikethehotels (May 24, 2012)

Just a quickie ...

Been getting on amazingly well with a few hiccups but nothing serious since G's diagnosis mid December. 1st H1A1C was 7.7 I think, had her second last week - 6.6, so really doing well, with the odd peak or trough but basically under control ...

And then, this week, here comes the sun and everything has plummeted ... last night we had a seriously long hypo (the first in ages) and tonight it's taken nearly an hour to stabilise and was the lowest ever at 1.7 (which bothered G a lot as she had NO symptoms).

Does hot weather affect everyone in this way?

Thanks to anyone who can offer advice x


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2012)

Hi, yes - there have been quite a few discussions here in the past couple of days on this very topic! Many people have to make significant reductions in their insulin requirements when it's hot, and I think it is particularly bad this year because the weather has generally been so chilly and poor, so it's a big contrast. Possibly also more active in the sunshine?


----------



## justlikethehotels (May 25, 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## MrAutoimmune (May 25, 2012)

*Hot weather*

In the hot weather, I haven't adusted my insulin and I have noticed more hypoglyceamia just after mid-day where the sun is strongest (higher temperature). 
I have decreased my insulin slightly and im now fine, just watch when the weather goes back to normal.


----------



## schmeezle (May 25, 2012)

Yes - high-heat makes my body work harder, therefore less insulin req'd.

Just looked up an email with notes from pumping last summer. It was a hot one here with more than usual + 90F days and 2011 was first summer pumping.

Not to say this is best approach, but it worked. I ended up leaving basal alone and using much less bolus with meals. On hot days - I was using 50-80% less insulin on boluses. So, I was taking 1u for 60g carbs where I would normally take 3u.

Somewhere in late August is where I went back to pre-summer bolus values.


----------



## Ruth Goode (May 29, 2012)

Yes, Carly go low in this hot weather. Last year she was at 1.9 started to fitting and it was scary.  So I check on her more now and DSN adviced to give her ice cream as snack instead of ice lolly as its slow acting.


----------



## Tina63 (May 29, 2012)

Though my son is 17, and isn't even injecting as frequently as he should, he too has had several hypos in this hot weather.  He doesn't/won't test his blood so I have no idea what levels he has been at but has gone through 3 packs of dextrose tablets in the last week and did admit to having 2 at work on Saturday and done on Sunday.  I'm sure that's what helped his HbA1c come down lower than I expected!


----------



## Mel (May 30, 2012)

Daughter now 16 has been high in the hot weather usually hypos in hot weather thats diabetes for you !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 1, 2012)

Good job its cooled down a bit?  typical ready for bank holi ?


----------

